# [Gesucht] Multimessenger für Whatsapp, Signal und Telegram (Android)



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

*[Gesucht] Multimessenger für Whatsapp, Signal und Telegram (Android)*

Moin werte Forumskollegen,

da mir mittlerweile die Messengerflut auf dem Schmartfon zuviel wird, suche ich einen zuverlässigen Multimessenger. Er sollte die drei oben genannten Dienste abdecken und zuverlässig über eingehende Messages benachrichtigen (das tut Signal bei mir zum Beispiel nicht). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen?

Meine bisherigen Recherchen im Netz waren leider wenig ergiebig und über den Playstore findet man irgendwie auch nur totalen Schrott.


----------



## Darkseth (13. September 2018)

*AW: [Gesucht] Multimessenger für Whatsapp, Signal und Telegram (Android)*

Also... eine einzige App, die intern Whatsapp, Signal und telegram beherrscht, so wie damals Trillian für MSN, AIM, ICQ, etc?

Gibt's meines wissens nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. September 2018)

*AW: [Gesucht] Multimessenger für Whatsapp, Signal und Telegram (Android)*

Genau. Lustigerweise gibt es Trillian sogar immer noch, auch mit AIM, ICQ, YIM etc fürs Smartphone - auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, wer sowas noch nutzt


----------



## Zoon (15. September 2018)

*AW: [Gesucht] Multimessenger für Whatsapp, Signal und Telegram (Android)*

Blackberry Hub.

Zwar muss man die anderen Messenger auf dem Gerät immer noch drauf haben da man hier halt nicht die Zugangsdaten direkt eingibt (ausser bei klassischen Emailpostfächern), aber zumindest die Benachrichtigungen werden dann halt schön gebündelt das der Benachrichtigungsscreen nicht so geflutet wird. Mit klick auf entsprechende Benachrichtigung im Posteingang wird entsprechende Messenger App geöffnet. Somitt brauchst auch aufm Homescreen nicht mehr alle Verknüpfungen zu allen Messengern sondern nur den Hub.

Ist halt ganz genau genommen kein echter Multimessenger mit Direktzugriff auf Whatsappkonten etc. mit Einheitlicher Benutzeroberfläche aber kommt halt am nächsten ran. Hatte früher auch immer Trillian das war schon genial.

Trillian gibts lustigerweise immer noch. Weiss nur nicht wie es da mit Whatsapp / Telegram integration ist. die Beschreibung schweigt sich da leider aus.


----------

